# late molt...No worries!!!



## sk8erkho (Mar 20, 2007)

Just when I thought the worst was about to occur, she molted. Just as you said, Rick!!! My mistake. Earlier today she was REALLY weak, dragging her belly on my hand when I took her out. She kept falling when normally she just climbs like crazy when I let her roam. So, naturally I thought the worst. But, this is really cool. I just wasn't up to having to put her down if she was sick or something. I would have had to let my nephew do it. Being the eldest and kind of disconnected from everything he'd handle it. Good thing it's not the case!!!!!

Cheers!!! :wink:


----------



## wuwu (Mar 20, 2007)

when a mantid is about to molt, they appear really slow and weak, like you described. it is best not to disturb or handle them in that state. once you keep more mantids, you can immediately tell if a mantid is getting ready to molt.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 20, 2007)

Glad to hear that your mantis is doing well!

Sometimes, when my mantises are like that, they don't have enough stength to climb up anything so they don't get to molt and they die.


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2007)

:wink:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi, read what I left for the Mantinator. Maybe if U feel the need one day it will help.


----------

